# Classic Cars Models After 1952



## OhioTC18 RIP

An internet picture of my first car. 1957 Pontiac Chieftain pink and white.


----------



## Melensdad

My current classic.  1967 Kaiser Jeepster Deluxe Convertible.

Swapped out the front seats with modern high back bucket seats, but I have the original seats wrapped up in storage.  At some point I'll have to re-chrome the bumpers, they are not bad, but lots of little rust spots.  Two tone paint pattern is correct but we chose a color that is not correct because I lost the vote.  The blue is actually a classic Porsche paint color called "Mexico Blue"

About 88,000 miles on the odometer.  

Replaced the fuel line last year due to a leak.  

At some point I may upgrade it to fuel injection but being an old carbonated engine may be nostalgic, it takes forever to 'warm up' and get running.  There are advantages to modern engines.


----------



## pirate_girl

I found this and it reminded me of Dr. Stippich.
He was our family dentist when I was a kid.
He drove a car just like this!
He was a little man who walked with a cane, always had a cigar in his mouth out in public.

Big car for a little man lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I found this and it reminded me of Dr. Stippich.
> He was our family dentist when I was a kid.
> He drove a car just like this!
> He was a little man who walked with a cane, always had a cigar in his mouth out in public.
> 
> Big car for a little man lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 102288



Nice ride!

1959 Cadillac  El Dorado.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

1960 Chrysler 300F


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> 1929 Duesenberg model J



That is a Classy ride!


----------



## Doc

I'd never ever heard of this till today.  
They labeled it General Motors Motorama 1949 to 1961.

Sure looks like a relative to the Corvette.   Have any of you seen one of these.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

From what I found General Motors Motorama was a GM Auto show. Not an actual vehicle. But a show to show off concept cars and prototypes. I have no clue what the vehicle pictured is.

Edit: The one in the background I think is a 1955 Buick Wildcat concept car
The one in the foreground looks like a 1954 Olds F88 concept


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure on the car. Looks like a modified early 60s vette. The metroliner bus in yhe background is cool. I recall seeing a restored one go for 4million ish on barrett Jackson a few years ago.


----------



## FrancSevin

OhioTC18 said:


> From what I found General Motors Motorama was a GM Auto show. Not an actual vehicle. But a show to show off concept cars and prototypes. I have no clue what the vehicle pictured is.
> 
> Edit: The one in the background I think is a 1955 Buick Wildcat concept car
> The one in the foreground looks like a 1954 Olds F88 concept



You are right on both counts.


https://azure.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1954-OLDSMOBILE-F-88-GM-CONCEPT-CAR-22627

http://theoldmotor.com/?tag=1955-buick-wildcat-concept-car


----------



## bill w

I have a 1977 Pontiac Can Am all original with the number matching 6.6 in it.Looking for a pontiac fan to restore it to it's original condition.only 1700 were built and this is one of the good ones.looking for 4500.00 located in fbks ak.pm me here for pics.i know this isn't a for sale area,but this is where classic car collectors look


----------



## Melensdad

YIKES, I really can't match that Cord.

Here are a couple more photos of my 1967 Kaiser Jeepster DeLux Convertible.  We restored it about 6-7 years ago but now it needs a bit of engine work and a few touch ups.  

I really probably need to drive it more.  It's also very dusty!!!  Top needs a good treatment of Armorall.


----------



## Doc

Here is a Classic Muscle Car


----------



## Doc

1956 Ford Fairlane Sunliner


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Doc said:


> 1948 Tucker 48   Have you ever seen a Tucker in real life?   I haven't.
> 
> View attachment 132750



I know a lodge full of tuckers...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Doc said:


> 1948 Tucker 48   Have you ever seen a Tucker in real life?   I haven't.
> 
> View attachment 132750


yes, and drove it on the PB Thursday tour, tucker used Franklin helicopter 6 cylinder pancake engine...


----------



## Doc

Kicking it off with a classic Corvette


----------



## Doc

66 Chevy Chevelle


----------



## FrancSevin

I once owned one just like this.




383  w 4BBL carburation.  Torque flite tranny.
I'd punch it and create a cloud of smoke.  When it cleared the car was GONE!
I called it my David Copperfield impression.
Parked in front of my house, a woman driving with a fogged up windshield totaled it


----------



## Doc

I bought a 66 Chevelle Malibu for just 595 in 1970.  It had 90k miles on the 283 power plant.  It was maroon like the one below  but mine was convertible.   .   Boy what I'd give to have that car once again.


----------



## Doc

Nice 63 split window Corvette


----------



## jillcrate

Very nice looking Greg


----------



## Doorsrio

This is my favorite coolio classic car.


----------



## Doorsrio




----------



## Doc

The Judge. 68 I think.     Friend had a 69 Judge white with black stripes and black convertible top.   Loved riding in that car.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Colt Gomez

I saw it on Facebook while going through the classified ad looking for some accessories for my car.


----------



## m1west




----------



## Junkman

1962 Chevrolet 327 c.i. w/ 308 posi / w powerglide / AC / PS / PB / Cruise / Guidematic / and a whole lot more


----------



## Doc

That's a beauty Junk!!!!


----------



## Doc

My fav classic muscle car posted so far.   What's yours?

1958 Chevrolet Corvette


----------



## Doc

Chevy Nova, 1972 maybe


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm not sure Corvettes are considered Muscle cars.  No more than a Porsche 924 or 928 is a "muscle car."  Those are sports cars and while fast and agile,  not so much off the line.  Muscle cars were usually compact or small sedans and ragtops that were fast off the line because they held huge engines, but were pigs in the twisties.

Built for stoplight street racing, they were power and noise you didn't have to build yourself.  You could buy it off the rack.

Still, the Corvette is a beautiful bit of Automobile art and certainly classic.

My favorite "muscle" car would be the Oldsmobile 442 Cutlasses.  Built on the Olds F-85 platform, they were fast off the line but could not hold the road in the twisties.  The '68's were beautiful.

Chevy and Buick came out with similar models as well.









> _“Evolution of a winner… The ultimate expression of the American Supercar is now available in Oldsmobile showrooms around the country. Seeing is believing… owning is unreal.” 1968 Hurst/Olds pamphlet_



The 442 was officially made its own model in 1968.
The special limited edition Hurst/Olds was introduced and produced nearly 400 horsepower.
Completely redesigned from the previous year, the 442 sported the then-popular fastback design for the first time ever.
  There was also a Hurst Version at 400 HP.

THAT, my friend, is MUSCLE!


----------



## Doc

Yep, you are right Franc.    Corvette would be sports but ....still my fav.    
Of the official muscle cars I would choose the 66 Chevelle SS.  396 convertible   One sweet ride.   Number two would be the Pontiac Judge convertible.   A friend had the Judge.  Loved riding in that car.   In the early 70's I bought a 66 Chevelle Malibu Convertible.  It only had a 283 in it and had 96k on the odometer when I bought it.   Wish I had kept it.  

Pics of a 66 SS, like mine in color and and rally wheels but mine was not a SS.  













And here is the 69 Judge convertible.  The one I rode in looked better, it was white with two orange stripes going front to back on the hood and trunk.


----------



## FrancSevin

1969 Mustang Mach I


----------



## waybomb

My 68 Canadian built 442 should have kept it, very rare. Used to show it at McCormick place. Always took first in class. A few old pictures of pictures.


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> ?
> 
> View attachment 138956


  I thought that was Mary Kay, LOL!!


----------



## pirate_girl

65 Corvette.


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> 65 Corvette.
> 
> View attachment 138997


looks like the concept for the Stingray


----------



## Doc

1964 Austin-Healey 3000 MKIII  (One of my favs)


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 139680


I had to go digging to find out what this is!









						All Aboard: This Steam-Powered Bike Is A Real "Loco" Motive
					

Dutch motorcycle builder, René van Tuil, of Revatu Customs, has created a steam-powered motorcycle that resembles an old steam train.




					www.rideapart.com


----------



## Doc

Beautiful


----------



## Doc

Another beauty.   Shelby Cobra.    <3


----------



## Doc

Beautiful.   I think I'm in LOVE.    

Mercedes benz --1954 — in Gotse Delchev, Blagoevgrad, Bulgaria.


----------



## Doc

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Another beauty.


----------

